# Schnecken hinterlassenschaften



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

Die __ Schnecken machen ja wie praktisch alles irgendwann mal ihr geschäft..

ist es normal dass es so aussieht?

     

Die Schlimmste Ecke
 

Links am Rand bei dem Holz Stamm ist die Schlimme Ecke
 


In der Ecke hab ich nen Abfluss, ist vieleicht das der Grund, dass alles in die Ecke schwimmt?
Die Schlimme Ecke hat auch immer Wasser, z.b. Der Sandstrand unten im Bild, verändert den Wasserstand, und vieleicht wird dann das zeugs von dort weggeschwemmt....


Habt ihr ne Idee was ich machen kann? oder wie ich das am besten rausnehme..


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Hallo!

Sieht ja krass aus..  wieviele Schnecken wohnen denn da?   müssen ja hunderte sein.....

zum Entfernen könntest Du aus der Aquaristik so einen Mulmsauger nehmen.... der saugt den Sand nicht mit weg....

LG Susanne


----------



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Also weiss ich nicht, sind echt viele kleine

Spitzschlammschnecken vermute ich...



keine ahnung warum so viele sind, stören mich schon bisschen... überall wenn sonne scheint schwarze tupfen drin^^


vermehren sich die immer so schnell? oder muss ich nur nen teil "ausrotten" , und es kommen nur noch wenig neue dazu, oder wirds dann wieder so voll


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

solange die Futter finden vermehren die sich auch so schnell     bei uns vermehrt sich so schnell nix, dafür sorgen die Fische... Schnecken sind bei uns eher selten anzutreffen...  ist halt die Frage, ob Du sie so dringend loswerden willst...   vielleicht fütterst Du auch zuviel und es sinkt zuviel Futter auf den Boden, das lieben die Viecher    ( bei Aquarien ist zuviel füttern die Hauptursache für ne SChneckenplage)

LG Susanne


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Hallo und wow, die machen ja wirklich ordentlich ka....a!
Ja wie wird man die kleinen Schweinchen los also unsere Schneckenentsorgungstruppe heißt Koi und Goldi und die räumen ordentlich auf 
Es wird dir wohl nichts übrig bleiben, die Schnecken abzukechern, was natürlich eine Schweinearbeit ist. Dein Teich ist halt leider auch wohl für Fische zu klein und nicht tief genug oder? Ansonsten würde ich auch den Mulmsauger empfehlen oder kechern wenn du viel Zeit und Geduld hast.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Susanne
ich fütter die sicherlich nicht^^

zumindest fressen die meine pflanzen nicht, bin ich froh darüber..


Sandra
Vieleicht wäre er tief genug, aber ich will sowiso keine fische ^^

dann muss ich wohl abkechern, zeit hätte ich eigentlich genug


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

ich weiss nicht, ist der Teich evtl. für Edelkrebse geeignet???  die fressen doch auch SChnecken, oder??  vielleicht ist hier einer, der das weis.


----------



## StefanBO (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Hallo,

es gibt (auf Dauer) so viele Schnecken, wie Nahrung für sie vorhanden ist. Das Herausnehmen würde für sich genommen daran nichts ändern. Dann kommt halt mehr Nachwuchs durch.

Die Schnecken kümmern sich auf natürliche Weise um vergammelndes Zeug. Sei doch froh, dass du diese biologischen Putzmaschinen hast. Ein Fischteich liesse sich nicht so einfach ohne Technik betreiben.

Sind das eigentlich wirklich "Schneckenhinterlassenschaften", was da abgebildet ist?


----------



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

ja Stefan das ist wirklich so..

Also ich bin mir zu 99% sicher dass das so ist, so siehts doch aus?

und ich habe keine fische oder sonstiges wo so etwas produzieren könnte


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

also ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das von schnecken sein soll :shock

im verhältnis zu den steinchen....das sind ja riesenwürstchen, wie groß sollen denn diese schnecken sein, die sich in der größe erleichtern?


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

och Katje,,, wenn ich die Schnecken hier so sehe, die sind ordendlich gross ;-)


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

ja, solche hab ich auch, aber die würstchen sind doch alle identisch, somit dürfte er ja *nur* die wirklich großen kaliber an schnecken haben


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Hallo Gladiator,

bei mir schaut das ganz ähnlich aus,
ich habe auch hunderte von Spitzschlammschnecken und auch einiges an Posthornschnecken
im Teich.
Aber ich sehe das als natürliche Teichputzmaschine, die fressen mir alles an abgestorbenem
was mir so im Teich landet.
Meine Pflanzen lassen sie in Ruhe.
Also warum sollte ich dagegen ankämpfen.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Ich unternehme auch nichts gegen Schnecken - ganz im Gegenteil war ich froh vor einem Jahr ein "Startset" von Annett erhalten zu haben.

Ohne Schnecken wär sicher mehr Dreck in meinem Teich, diese "Würste" liegen bei mir auch rum und zwar in erster Linie im Bachlaufbecken.
Komisch ist, das das Bachlaufbecken mit nur 20cm tiefe komplett durchgefrohren war, dort eigendlich keine Schnecken leben und dennoch diese Würste vorhanden sind.... 

????


----------



## Kolja (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Hallo,

evtl. handelt es sich um die Wohnröhren der Zuckmückenlarve. Schau mal in  diesem Thema. Bild #3 und #4.


----------



## Gladiator (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Schnecken hinterlassenschaften*

Naja mich störts einfach weils in nur einer ecke so aussieht 

so unsymmetrisch xD 

lieber überall gleich als in einer ecke alles


----------

